# Heron deterrent



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

We have a pond that has virtually gone wild, with on the odd fishy addition from time to time (I recently added my aquarium goldfish as it had outgrown the tank). 

We have always been aware that the heron comes sometimes, and might take the odd fish, but it seems this year it snuck in and gobbled up so many fish the pond looked almost barren! I think it got my poor goldfish too :-(

The pond isn't really suitable for netting over due to its shape, position, plants sticking out, and that we like it to be wildlife friendly, so i'm just wondering what success people have had with heron decoys, and if there are other deterrent methods I haven't thought of?

We just restocked the pond (plus it looks like maybe 2 shubs, 3 wild goldfish and 2 gudgeon survived) and have our fingers crossed we can sort something out before the hungry heron comes calling again!


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

I've just had to put netting over my pond since I saw one of the buggers sitting on the house opposite lol.

How big is your pond? If it isn't huge is it maybe possible to build a small wooden frame to sit over the pond which you could attach netting too?


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 11, 2019)

A few years ago after we first installed our garden pond we had a heron eat almost all of our fish. It ate all of the larger koi and most of the medium-sized ones. We used netting over the top but my wife didn't like the look of it since you have to look through it to see the fish which kind of takes away from the experience. We decided to get an alligator head decoy instead to scare the herons away. I was nervous to leave the fish exposed without the netting but it worked. Haven't had any fish taken since we put "Allie" out there. Definitely worth a try for keeping fish safe without obstructing the view. Anyway hope this helps to save someone else's fish from being gobbled up.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Very old thread, and the members haven't been back for years. However, that's good to know about the alligator decoy. 

:Locktopic


----------

